# Opportunit ou pige : Cartes crdit + cashback



## desertea (1 Décembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

Comment claquer autant en d&#233;pensant moins ??? 

Voici maintenant plus de 4 ann&#233;es que j'utilise ma carte Egg, enfin maintenant c'est Oney.
Mais qu'est que c'est-il donc ?   

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas le principe un petit r&#233;sum&#233; s'impose.
Vous avez certainement tous une CB, du style Visa, Mastercard, etc ..... vous payez cette carte annuellement ou gr&#226;ce &#224; un "pack" tout les mois aupr&#232;s de votre banque.

Oney vous propose trois types de cartes. Une Visa internationale 100&#37; gratuite (violette), et oui vous ne payez rien, nada !!! elle s'utilise dans le monde entier, comme toute carte Visa.
Une deuxi&#232;me (verte) qui vous donne acc&#232;s au Cash Back.
Avec cette derni&#232;re, &#224; chaque transaction, un plein d'essence par exemple, vous encaissez 1% de Cash Back. Exemple un plein 50 euros, Cash Back 0.5 euros.
Cela peut sembler ridicule, mais fa&#238;tes vos comptes &#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e !!! Le Cash back est revers&#233; une fois en fin d'ann&#233;e. Pour vous donner un petit exemple, gr&#226;ce au cashback cette ann&#233;e, m'a Wii (command&#233;e la semaine derni&#232;re) est totalement pay&#233;e.
Je n'ai plus de CB &#224; ma banque, seulement une carte Oney. 

De plus, Oney propose du cash back suppl&#233;mentaire, sur certaines boutiques via l'internet (Apple store, amazon, iTMS, etc...)
Vous commandez un DVD sur alapage.com, est bien Oney vous reverse 4% de cash back !!!

Pour finir la carte, pour ceux qui claque un max sur internet, cette derni&#232;re propose 5% de cash back sur tous vos achats, mais sur le net uniquement.

Voil&#224;, c'est tout. Juste pour vous faire d&#233;couvrir, pour ceux qui ne connaissaient pas.
Apr&#232;s plusieurs ann&#233;es d'utilisation, je peux vous assurer qu'il n'y a pas d'arnaque.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2006)

Elle est encore dispo en France? Je croyais que non. 

Elle te co&#251;te combien, ta carte verte?


----------



## desertea (1 Décembre 2006)

35 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

il y a 3 ans  en achetant (comptant) un dyson + un four encastrable + encore quelques truc qui me fallais en arrivant dans mon new appartement, le magasin me propose cette certe me disant "sa vous coute 80 euros mais vous en r&#233;cup&#233;rez 200 , il y a une offre promo "....

ok; sur ma facture donc on rajoute 80 euros ....

ils commencent pour me demander par le net quelques papiers de domicilisation , ok, 
puis les bulletins de paye :mouais:  puis mes impots  et pour finir je n'ai jamais rien vu venir      

pour etre exacte , au fait non, plus d'un an apres je re&#231;ois par poste un document o&#249; il s'excusent  , disant  grosso modo que il y avait eu confusion  , que le systeme avait chang&#233; (donc que je ne recevra pas mes 200 euros) mais  que il fallait juste une petite signature en bas du document pour etre client chez eux ..... 

ben......ils attendent toujours      .......et moi j'ai perdu 80 euros


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2006)

Tatav?

J'ai rien compris.

  

Ceci dit, j'ai pas non plus pigé le coup de la carte...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2006)

*Pour appeler*
- Amok tapez 1
- Backcat tapez 2
- Nephou tapez 3


----------



## desertea (1 Décembre 2006)

Il y a pourtant rien de bien difficile à comprendre.
Tu fais une demande de carte (avec un parrainage elle est gratuite), tu payes avec, et à la fin de l'année, on te reverse 1% de la totalité de tes dépenses.  

Princess Tatav, je vois que tu as rencontrés quelques soucis, mais peut être sont-ils indépendant de Oney. Si tu traites directement avec eux, y pas de souci.

De plus Oney (anciennement EGG) a été racheté par Banque Accord un gage de sécurité.
Je n'ai pas eu un seul problème en 4 années.  

Mais je comprends que vous soyez intrigués, je l'étais moi même au début. Mais maintenant c'est plus pareil, la Wii c'est pas la BNP qui va me la payer !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tatav?
> 
> J'ai rien compris.
> 
> ...


Ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'il s'agit d'une carte qui a des avantages &#224; partir d'un certain niveau de revenu relativement &#233;lev&#233;.
Un peu comme le compte &#224; vue r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233; qui devient rentable &#224; la condition d'avoir constamment 1000-1200&#8364; dessus.


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'il s'agit d'une carte qui a des avantages à partir d'un certain niveau de revenu relativement élevé.
> Un peu comme le compte à vue rémunéré qui devient rentable à la condition d'avoir constamment 1000-1200 dessus.



Ben, pour desertea, c'est plus simple : s'il te parrainne, lui, il aura des avantages


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2006)

_ce qu&#8217;on peut surtout reprocher &#224; ces cartes, qualque soit la marque, c'est que ce sont surtout des pi&#232;ges car assorties d&#8217;une ouverture de ligne de cr&#233;dit et &#224; un taux assez &#233;lev&#233; (16&#37; je crois) dont &#224; chaque d&#233;bordement c4est l'assassinat du compte bancaire sur plusieurs mois. 

Bref : m&#233;fiance

avis du modo : ce truc peu devenir inflammable et le fait que seule une marque soit cit&#233;e et que le contributeur d&#8217;origine puisse y trouver un int&#233;r&#234;t me font opter pour la fermeture.
_


----------



## desertea (1 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce dont je me souviens c'est qu'il s'agit d'une carte qui a des avantages à partir d'un certain niveau de revenu relativement élevé.
> Un peu comme le compte à vue rémunéré qui devient rentable à la condition d'avoir constamment 1000-1200 dessus.



Pas du tout.
Pas besoin d'ouvrir de compte supplémentaire, chacun reste dans sa banque (écureuil, bnp, lcl, etc ..)
Le retrait se fait une fois par mois (chacun choisi sa date de prélèvement) par Oney sur le compte indiqué lors de la souscription.
Pour la suite, le fonctionnement est simple 100 euros dépensé, 1 euros de reversé !!!


----------



## Nephou (1 Décembre 2006)

desertea a dit:


> Pour la suite, le fonctionnement est simple 100 euros dépensé, 1 euros de reversé !!!



Et au moindre défaut de paiement 116  à rembourser


----------



## Nephou (2 Décembre 2006)

*La nuit portant conseil : le titre a chang&#233;, le but de ce fil est, je l'esp&#232;re, plus clair que juste apporter des points de parrainage &#224; tel ou tel membre&#8230;

Bon &#233;changes
*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

On m'a expliqu&#233; une autre fa&#231;on de gagner de l'argent tout en d&#233;pensant. Mais bon, il avoir les moyens de le faire. Par exemple, vous achetez une t&#233;l&#233; LCD &#224; 1000&#8364;, que vous pouvez payer comptant. Mais au lieu de la payer comptant, vous le payer &#224; cr&#233;dit en 5, 10 fois... (un cr&#233;dit avec peu d'int&#233;r&#234;t). Et pendant ce temps, vous placez les 1000&#8364;. Et vous ne ressortez l'argent qu'au fur et &#224; mesure pour payer les &#233;ch&#233;ances. Pendant ce temps-l&#224;, l'argent rapporte et au final vous avez plus d'argent que si vous aviez pay&#233; comptant votre achat.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _ce quon peut surtout reprocher à ces cartes, qualque soit la marque, c'est que ce sont surtout des pièges car assorties dune ouverture de ligne de crédit et à un taux assez élevé (16% je crois) dont à chaque débordement c4est l'assassinat du compte bancaire sur plusieurs mois. .....
> 
> La nuit portant conseil : le titre a changé, le but de ce fil est, je l'espère, plus clair que juste apporter des points de parrainage à tel ou tel membre
> 
> _


_

merci nephou, je peux mettre ce que j'ai ecrit pendant que tu fermais  

le taux n'est pas a 16% mais varie plutôt  entre 22% et 24% (sauf a l'ouverture du compte , en général il y a un taux "promo" ) que ce soit pour la egg/oney , carte pass (carrefour)  même si la gold est a un prix ridicule, carte cora ou auchan, carte préférence du crédit mutuel et j'en passe de pire et meilleure 


la plupart de ces cartes peuvent etre  intéressantes mais a l'UNIQUE condition de choisir l'option "paiement immédiat' : on obtiens ainsi des avantages sous forme de  cheques ou cadeaux , voir même avoir sa cb visa ou gold a un prix bien plus bas que nous demande notre propre banque 


la tentation d'utiliser la "reserve d'argent" de ces cartes , quand un voit quelques choses au prix intéressant ou en cas de pépins , est tres grandes mais plutot que d'y ceder c'est mieux demander soit un payement en plusieur fois , où  souvent  c'est a un taux tres tres bas voir gratuit, soit demander a son propre chargé de clientèle un credit a la consommation où là aussi le taux n'est pas aussi "revolving" 

s'il y a refus dans ce dernier cas c'est que il y a bien une raison et souvent cette raison c'est de vous proteger de tomber tres tres bas _


----------



## Joelaloose (2 Décembre 2006)

Encore faut-il trouver un emprunt dont les taux d'intérèts sont moins élevés que les intérèts potentiels du placement souscrit


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

D&#233;faut pratique de oney
- Essayez d'avoir le d&#233;tail de vos cash backs  
Opacit&#233; quasi totale , c'est &#224; vous de faire le calcul , achat par achat

Au fait le cash back est calcul&#233; sur le hors taxe

Et point important 
ce n'est PAS une carte de paiement au sens classique , mais de  simples cartes de cr&#233;dit
Vous payez &#224; temp OK 
Vous payez avec retard ,  boom , le taux monte ( comme chez Amex ou autres) 
et d&#233;faut de paiement 116 &#8364;
( faites le calcul...)

Et  jettez un oeil aux frais annexes ( assurances , frais de traitement pour telle ou telle operation)
--
edit autre d&#233;tail
Si vous songez &#224; changer de fournisseur de ce genre de cartes 
( Oney n'et pas le seul &#224; proposer ce genre de chose)

Comme beaucoup vous avez DEJA une carte de paiement/cr&#233;dit ( CB , Visa  etc) dans votre banque actuelle
Pensez &#224; bien respecter les d&#233;lais de proc&#233;dure  NON renouvellement de celles ci . ( ca d&#233;pend des banques)


----------



## desertea (2 Décembre 2006)

Salut &#224; tous,

En premier lieu, je tiens &#224; remercier Nephou pour avoir r&#233;ouvert ce post.

En fait, je tenais juste &#224; pr&#233;senter cette carte, que j'utilise depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es maintenant. Je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec en France ou &#224; l'&#233;tranger.(angleterre, belgique, espagne, australie, ..)

Tout le monde peut en profiter.
5000 euros d&#233;pens&#233; avec votre CB habituelle rien ne se passe, la m&#234;me somme avec la carte Oney c'est 50 euros de revers&#233;, c'est tout.

Comme certains le font remarquer, il est *tr&#232;s important de choisir l'option paiement imm&#233;diat*. De ca fait, vous ne payerais aucun int&#233;r&#234;t.
Enfin, je confirme que le Cash Back n'est pas calcul&#233; sur le HT mais bien sur le TTC (sauf la carte internet), et qu"il est revers&#233; en fin d'ann&#233;e par virement et non en bons d'achats.  

Il est clair que je d&#233;conseille cette carte aux habitu&#233;s du d&#233;couvert, mais pour ma part, je n'ai jamais eu l'habitude de d&#233;penser l'argent que je n'avais pas !  

Pour imager voici mon compteur de Cash Back, aujourd'hui :






Auquel il faut ajouter mon macbook command&#233; hier (10 euros)


Ma Wii &#224; l'oeil !!! 


Pourquoi devrais-je faire cadeau de quasiment 250 euros &#224; mon banquier ? 


Pascalformac, si tu pouvais me donner les autres cartes qui utilisent ce principe par MP stp.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2006)

je n'ai aucune raison d'envoyer un mp au cr&#233;ateur du fil  
Pour trouver les concurrents il suffit comparer les offres.
Les prix des divers options ( carte de paiement , cartes de cr&#233;dit ) ne sont pas uniques et sont variables d'un &#233;tablssement &#224; un autre.

Ce systeme de cash back n' a rien de mirobolant.
Ce n'est qu'une petite ristourne accord&#233;e au client pour &#234;tre pass&#233; par ce moyen de r&#233;glement.
Moyen de  r&#233;glement qui permet &#224; cet &#233;tablissement de cr&#233;dit de faire de l'argent .
&#201;tablissement qui  n&#233;gocie les tarifs et modalit&#233; de paiement  avec les &#233;tablissements &#224; payer .
( de cette cuiine l&#224;, le client ne sait rien, ce qui d'ailleurs en soit n'a rien de choquant, mis pas de souci ; l'&#233;tablissement d&#233;gage une marge suffisante d'argent , argent qu'elle investit  pour son propre int&#233;r&#234;t avec un bon rendement , et de cet argent gagn&#233; l'&#233;tablissement en retourne une miette au client , ravi )
 Cet &#233;tablissement ne pratique pas  le relev&#233; d&#233;taill&#233;  du cashback par chronologie d' achat  comme pour tout bon relev&#233; classique.
Circulez , il n'y a rien &#224; voir... 

Apr&#232;s c'est une affaire de choix personnel.


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2006)

Ce que j'avais vu quand je m'étais intéressé à la chose (non pas pour prendre la carte, mais pour comprendre le mécanisme financier) c'était les points suivants (mais je n'en suis pas sûr, ce sont des infos glanées sur le net et pas forcément la réalité) :

- le cashback ne serait pas valable sur tous les achats mais seulement sur les achats chez certains commerçants (ceux qui auraient un accord avec oney)
- oney peut fermer un compte quand il veut et accepter ou non l'ouverture d'un compte : ils ne seraient intéressés en fait que par les revenus pas trop gros (c'est-à-dire ceux susceptibles de faire des crédits). Si vous dites que vous gagnez 50 000  par mois, ils ne vous veulent pas.

Je le répète, ce sont des trucs glanées sur le net et pas des vérités sûres mais ça donnerait quelque chose de cohérent.

Sans doute, celui qui paye toujours immédiatement peut s'y retrouver mais plein de gens vont se faire avoir avec les crédits (et les frais éventuels). Au bilan, je ne trouve pas ça très sain.

Dans les chaînes aussi, le premier peut gagner de l'argent, mais ça ne fonctionne que s'il y a assez de pigeons qui en perdent.

Pour ma part, je n'ai aucune envie de cautionner des démarches que je trouve non pas illégales (enfin je pense ) mais pousse-au-crime, même si, à titre personnel, je pourrais en profiter (je n'ai encore jamais pris un crédit ).

Maintenant, chacun voit midi à sa montre.


----------



## desertea (2 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je n'ai aucune raison d'envoyer un mp au cr&#233;ateur du fil
> Pour trouver les concurrents il suffit comparer les offres.
> Les prix des divers options ( carte de paiement , cartes de cr&#233;dit ) ne sont pas uniques et sont variables d'un &#233;tablssement &#224; un autre.
> 
> ...




J'ai eu des cartes banquaires dans de tr&#232;s nombreux &#233;tablissements (j'ai la bougeote), et on ne m'a jamais propos&#233; une carte qui me "rapportait" de l'argent. Je n'ai rien chang&#233; dans mes habitudes de consommation. Mais la diff&#233;rence je la vois tr&#232;s bien.

Avant je payais 6.20 euros/mois pour avoir une carte bancaire et moultes assurances inutiles (cl&#233;, papiers, ..) co&#251;t quasiment 75 euros/an
Aujourd'hui, avec les m&#234;me d&#233;penses, c'est 250 euros qui me tombe tout cuit  (auxquels il faut soustraire la cotisation de la carte de 35 euros)

Je n'ai jamais dit que c'&#233;tait mirobolant, mais &#224; choisir entre les deux, mon calcul est vite fait !!! 

Luc je confirme que le Cash back fonctionne sur tout, sauf retrait guichet et sites financiers.

Mais il est clair que chacun voit midi &#224; sa porte.


----------



## Nephou (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon, j&#8217;apporte ma pierre &#224; l&#8217;&#233;difice. J&#8217;utilise moi m&#234;me pour tous mes achats en ligne un service de cashback ; et j'en suis tr&#232;s content. Cependant, si j&#8217;ai choisi cette solution c&#8217;est justement parce qu&#8217;elle n'est pas assortie d&#8217;un cr&#233;dit &#224; taux assassin. Je trouve d&#233;testable, cynique et puant les service mis au point justement pour pi&#233;ger les gens.

Desertea, si tu peux avoir 1&#37; de retour sur tes achats c'est parce que des gens (souvent moins bien dot&#233;s que toi) se mangent des remboursement &#224; 16% ou 25%.

bon dimanche

&#233;dit : en plus tu te fais avoir par l&#8217;argumentaire marketing foireux  &#171; une carte qui me rapporte de l&#8217;argent &#187;  ben non c&#8217;est une carte qui te d&#233;culpabilise d&#233; d&#233;penser et te permets d'imaginer ce que tu vas pouvoir acheter gr&#226;ce &#224; tes achats.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> c'est parce que des gens (souvent moins bien dotés que toi) se mangent des remboursement à 16% ou 25%.


ou ils se mangent des remboursement à 16% ou 25% moins 1% de cashback
( ce qui transforme ce crédit en quasi une_ bonne affaire_   )


----------



## Grug (4 Décembre 2006)

Le cashback est une ristourne, en gros le m&#234;me principe qu'une carte de fid&#233;lit&#233; chez un libraire (5&#37&#8230;
je trouve &#231;a sympathique &#224; petite &#233;chelle et gonflant &#224; grande &#233;chelle (d'ailleurs tu as les m&#234;mes 5%, mais directement &#224; la fnac)

Bref, le terme rapporter de l'argent ne me parait pas tr&#232;s adequat&#8230; m&#234;me si je comprend la joie qui s'empare de desertea quand il voit s'afficher : "vous avez gagn&#233;&#8230;"
je ressens la m&#234;me chaque fois que je vais au distributeur  

Bon il ne s'agit que d'une carte de cr&#233;dit et je doute de l'interet d'en faire la promotion sur ces forums.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Aucun banquier n'est un philantrope - donc, s'ils te reversent royalement 1%, c'est qu'ils en bouffent au moins cinq fois plus ailleurs.

Si tu fais partie des happy few qui profitent du système à côté de la grosse masse qui le paye, parfois en ayant l'impression d'être gagnant, tant mieux pour toi - tant pis pour les naïfs qui liront ton post, n'iront pas plus loin et iront se faire plumer au premier découvert ?
mouais...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2006)

Ouais donc je vais rester dans ma banque je crois. 
J'ai toujours payer en carambars mais c'est pas accepté partout...


----------



## desertea (6 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aucun banquier n'est un philantrope - donc, s'ils te reversent royalement 1%, c'est qu'ils en bouffent au moins cinq fois plus ailleurs.
> 
> Si tu fais partie des happy few qui profitent du système à côté de la grosse masse qui le paye, parfois en ayant l'impression d'être gagnant, tant mieux pour toi - tant pis pour les naïfs qui liront ton post, n'iront pas plus loin et iront se faire plumer au premier découvert ?
> mouais...



Vous me faites bien rigoler !!    
Le fait qui "qu'ils en bouffent cinq fois plus" me dérange pas le moins du monde. 
En fait, il bouffent la même chose que m'importe qui, à la différence qu'il en reverse une partie. 
Il faut pas sortir de Saint Cyr pour comprendre.
J'ai dépensé environ 25000 euros par carte cette année. Avec une carte CB normale NADA, avec celle-ci c'est 250 euros de Cash back. Arrêtez de parlez de crédit, je ne paye aucun interêt. 

Pour l'histoire des découverts, c'est un autre problème. On m'a toujours expliqué de ne pas dépenser l'argent que je n'ai pas. Je n'ai jamais eu de découvert de ma vie. (pour vu que ça dure   )

Pour moi, c'est simple, no crédit, no découvert.

Et pour reprendre tes propos, j'espère que certains "naifs" tenteront l'aventure.

Enfin, après tout, j'en ai rien à péter, l'origine de ce post, était pour donner une astuce et personne ne comprend. D'un côté c'est rassurant car si tout le monde avait une Oney, peut être que le système serait différent.
C'est comme si tout le monde avait un mac, il y aurait plus de virus.  

Si un modo, pouvait vérouiller ce post, car le sens unique c'est pas trop pour moi ?

Sans rancune.


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2006)

Au petit d&#233;jeuner, toute cette discussion r&#233;guli&#232;rement ponctu&#233;e de l'affirmation d'une fiert&#233; d'&#234;tre consommateur, &#231;a m'a fatigu&#233; le moral.

Tu sais que pendant que tu passes tout ce temps &#224; essayer d'acheter et de poss&#233;der un petit peu plus de biens de consommation, ta femme se fait draguer dans les bars, et tes m&#244;mes su&#231;ent des sucettes &#224; l'anis ?


----------



## elKBron (6 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Au petit d&#233;jeuner, toute cette discussion r&#233;guli&#232;rement ponctu&#233;e de l'affirmation d'une fiert&#233; d'&#234;tre consommateur, &#231;a m'a fatigu&#233; le moral.
> 
> Tu sais que pendant que tu passes tout ce temps &#224; essayer d'acheter et de poss&#233;der un petit peu plus de biens de consommation, ta femme se fait draguer dans les bars, et tes m&#244;mes su&#231;ent des sucettes &#224; l'anis ?


laisse rezba, dans la fiche de desertea, il est bien pr&#233;cis&#233; que son centre d'int&#233;ret est "*L'ARGENT*"

avec cette info, on comprend tout le propos


----------



## La mouette (6 Décembre 2006)

Ah oui ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A la suite de ce courrier, j'ai cess&#233; de recevoir des d&#233;pliants publicitaires de leur part, m&#234;me &#224; la St-Valentin.


Tiens Roberto, ton histoire me rappelle un truc qui m'a foutu en rogne l'an passe vers Noel justement... 

Je ne sais plus quelle compagnie de pret avait mis des 20m2 partout en ville pour promouvoir l'obtention de credits par SMS... J'avais tout bonnement trouve cela scandaleux. Comme si les gens ne s'endettent pas encore assez, en plus je trouve ce genre de propos assez mensonger, et je n'ai pas compris qu'aucune association de consommateurs ne se penche serieusement sur leur cas  L'offre parlait d'un credit accorde assez rapidement sous l'envoi d'un SMS  ( :mouais: ) 

Je me demande ce qui m'a retenu d'aller me faire les affiches :rateau: tant la tentation de s'occuper d'une telle connerie est grande... 
Jugez par vous-memes...  (mouarf, specialistes "du credit a la consommation", on peut le dire... hihi :bebe: )


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> laisse rezba, dans la fiche de desertea, il est bien précisé que son centre d'intéret est "*L'ARGENT*"
> 
> avec cette info, on comprend tout le propos




Peut-être apprécie-t-il beaucoup le film de Robert Bresson : "L'argent". :rateau: 

Ah ! on me dit dans l'oreillette que je dois y aller, il paraît que je vais être l'invité d'honneur de "Faut pas rêver" !


----------



## molgow (10 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> On m'a expliqué une autre façon de gagner de l'argent tout en dépensant. Mais bon, il avoir les moyens de le faire. Par exemple, vous achetez une télé LCD à 1000, que vous pouvez payer comptant. Mais au lieu de la payer comptant, vous le payer à crédit en 5, 10 fois... (un crédit avec peu d'intérêt). Et pendant ce temps, vous placez les 1000. Et vous ne ressortez l'argent qu'au fur et à mesure pour payer les échéances. Pendant ce temps-là, l'argent rapporte et au final vous avez plus d'argent que si vous aviez payé comptant votre achat.



Les taux d'intérêts du crédit à la consommation sont bien plus elevés que ceux que tu peux espérer avec un placement sûr (compte épargne par exemple). Je ne vois pas comment tu peux gagner grand chose avec ça.
Pour l'instant, ce que j'ai trouvé pour "gagner" un petit qqch. C'est sur les impôts, c'est de les payer à la fin de l'année plutôt que par mensualité. Je "gagne" une centaine de francs environ.

Et pour revenir sur le crédit à la consommation... j'ai beaucoup de peine à comprendre que l'on puisse utiliser ce moyen pour consommer. Si tu n'as pas les moyens de t'acheter une TV LCD à 2000... ben tu te la paies pas (ou tu attends d'économiser...) !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Tu sais qu'il y a des pays dans lesquels des gens n'ont pas les moyens d'&#233;conomiser ? En France par exemple ?


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4085412 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a des pays dans lesquels des gens n'ont pas les moyens d'économiser ? En France par exemple ?



Tu veux dire qu'il y a des gens qui, une fois qu'ils ont payé le droit de vivre sous un toit, qu'ils ont payé l'électricité, le téléphone, leur moyen de transport, leurs impôts, qu'ils ont acheté de quoi manger, ils n'ont plus rien sur leur compte ?
Des gens comme ça, qui n'auraient même pas eu des parents capables de leur transmettre un peu de capital ?
Dans un pays comme la France ?
Y'a que 6 millions d'adultes qui ont moins de 700  par mois pour vivre, tu sais, dans ce pays. Ça fait que 10 %...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il y a des gens qui, une fois qu'ils ont pay&#233; le droit de vivre sous un toit, qu'ils ont pay&#233; l'&#233;lectricit&#233;, le t&#233;l&#233;phone, leur moyen de transport, leurs imp&#244;ts, qu'ils ont achet&#233; de quoi manger, ils n'ont plus rien sur leur compte ?
> Des gens comme &#231;a, qui n'auraient m&#234;me pas eu des parents capables de leur transmettre un peu de capital ?
> Dans un pays comme la France ?
> Y'a que 6 millions d'adultes qui ont moins de 700 &#8364; par mois pour vivre, tu sais, dans ce pays. &#199;a fait que 10 &#37;...


Le seuil de pauvret&#233; est de 788 &#8364; par mois, c'est &#224; dire 50 % du salaire m&#233;dian.

_edit : &#231;a repr&#233;sente, en France, un peu plus de 11% de la population. Les 10% les plus pauvres vivent avec moins de 753&#8364;/mois, prestations sociales comprises. Bien &#233;videmment._


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il y a des gens qui, une fois qu'ils ont payé le droit de vivre sous un toit, qu'ils ont payé l'électricité, le téléphone, leur moyen de transport, leurs impôts, qu'ils ont acheté de quoi manger, ils n'ont plus rien sur leur compte ?
> Des gens comme ça, qui n'auraient même pas eu des parents capables de leur transmettre un peu de capital ?
> Dans un pays comme la France ?
> Y'a que 6 millions d'adultes qui ont moins de 700  par mois pour vivre, tu sais, dans ce pays. Ça fait que 10 %...


ouais... finalement, pas tant que &#231;a, tu as raison...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le seuil de pauvreté est de 788  par mois, c'est à dire 50 % du salaire médian.
> 
> _edit : ça représente, en France, un peu plus de 11% de la population. Les 10% les plus pauvres vivent avec moins de 753/mois, prestations sociales comprises. Bien évidemment._





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4085445 a dit:
			
		

> ouais... finalement, pas tant que ça, tu as raison...


Ces manants n'ont qu'à faire comme dans l'ancien temps.
Se tenir à leur place, sans prétentions de _vie bourgeoise_, et en silence !   

( je précise que c'est de l'humour cynique un poil désabusé)
-----------
En mode sérieux.

Par manque d'information ou de culture "financière" ou par naiveté, beaucoup de français ( tous revenus) rentrent dans l'affreuse spirale du surendettement.
Et un des appats c'est ce genre de cartes ou ce type de " crédit à la consommation"


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le seuil de pauvreté est de 788  par mois, c'est à dire 50 % du salaire médian.
> 
> _edit : ça représente, en France, un peu plus de 11% de la population. Les 10% les plus pauvres vivent avec moins de 753/mois, prestations sociales comprises. Bien évidemment._



Mais ils sont tous apprentis ou quoi ! :afraid: 

Ils ont plus de 26 ans ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais ils sont tous apprentis ou quoi ! :afraid:
> 
> Ils ont plus de 26 ans ?


Je te renvoie au rapport "Revenus et Pauvret&#233; depuis 1996" du CERC qui vient de para&#238;tre. 
On y apprend que la pauvret&#233; est pass&#233;e de 13,5&#37; &#224; 11,7% de la population en 8 ans.  
Cela repr&#233;sente 6,9 millions de personnes.


----------



## alèm (10 Décembre 2006)

desertea a dit:


> J'ai d&#233;pens&#233; environ 25000 euros par carte cette ann&#233;e.



ah ouais, j'en ai gagn&#233; 19000 cette ann&#233;e...  



rezba a dit:


> Au petit d&#233;jeuner, toute cette discussion r&#233;guli&#232;rement ponctu&#233;e de l'affirmation d'une fiert&#233; d'&#234;tre consommateur, &#231;a m'a fatigu&#233; le moral.



m&#234;me &#224; d'autres repas... 



rezba a dit:


> Tu sais que pendant que tu passes tout ce temps &#224; essayer d'acheter et de poss&#233;der un petit peu plus de biens de consommation, ta femme se fait draguer dans les bars, et tes m&#244;mes su&#231;ent des sucettes &#224; l'anis ?



"Souviens-toi.
Celui qui acquiert, &#224; chaque fois qu'il acquiert, perd." (je te laisse la trouver celle-l&#224;, elle est facile chez moi )



Luc G a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre appr&#233;cie-t-il beaucoup le film de Robert Bresson : "L'argent". :rateau:



je pr&#233;f&#232;re largement PickPocket alors... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4085412 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a des pays dans lesquels des gens n'ont pas les moyens d'&#233;conomiser ? En France par exemple ?



sans d&#233;c'... pas comme si dans les corons, certaines maisons  avaient de l'&#233;lectricit&#233; via un distributeur &#224; pi&#232;ces... et comme si mes parnets voyaient de plus en plus de gens aux Restos...



rezba a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il y a des gens qui, une fois qu'ils ont pay&#233; le droit de vivre sous un toit, qu'ils ont pay&#233; l'&#233;lectricit&#233;, le t&#233;l&#233;phone, leur moyen de transport, leurs imp&#244;ts, qu'ils ont achet&#233; de quoi manger, ils n'ont plus rien sur leur compte ?
> Des gens comme &#231;a, qui n'auraient m&#234;me pas eu des parents capables de leur transmettre un peu de capital ?
> Dans un pays comme la France ?
> Y'a que 6 millions d'adultes qui ont moins de 700 &#8364; par mois pour vivre, tu sais, dans ce pays. &#199;a fait que 10 &#37;...





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le seuil de pauvret&#233; est de 788 &#8364; par mois, c'est &#224; dire 50 % du salaire m&#233;dian.
> 
> _edit : &#231;a repr&#233;sente, en France, un peu plus de 11% de la population. Les 10% les plus pauvres vivent avec moins de 753&#8364;/mois, prestations sociales comprises. Bien &#233;videmment._





			
				odr&#233;;4085551 a dit:
			
		

> Mais ils sont tous apprentis ou quoi ! :afraid:
> 
> Ils ont plus de 26 ans ?



mais non, tu sais bien que nous sommes au plein emploi avec un SMIC de 1500&#8364; net/mois !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais ils sont tous apprentis ou quoi ! :afraid:
> 
> Ils ont plus de 26 ans ?


Merci de préciser si c'est une blague...


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4085559 a dit:
			
		

> "Souviens-toi.
> Celui qui acquiert, &#224; chaque fois qu'il acquiert, perd." (je te laisse la trouver celle-l&#224;, elle est facile chez moi )



Je ne sais pas. Je suis mi-chaud, mi-froid. Je crois que je vais me r&#233;soudre &#224; ne pas craindre de refuser l'aisance et &#224; appr&#233;cier l'insatisfaction.



			
				Ed_The_Head a dit:
			
		

> Je te renvoie au rapport "Revenus et Pauvret&#233; depuis 1996" du CERC qui vient de para&#238;tre.
> On y apprend que la pauvret&#233; est pass&#233;e de 13,5&#37; &#224; 11,7% de la population en 8 ans.
> Cela repr&#233;sente 6,9 millions de personnes.



Ou l'insee, plus simple &#224; trouver.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne sais pas. Je suis mi-chaud, mi-froid. Je crois que je vais me r&#233;soudre &#224; ne pas craindre de refuser l'aisance et &#224; appr&#233;cier l'insatisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> Ou l'insee, plus simple &#224; trouver.


Qu'est ce que j'ai donn&#233; comme lien?  

Ok, j'&#233;dite mes favoris. J'&#233;tais pass&#233; par Le Monde&#169;. C'est effectivement plus simple de passer par l'INSEE.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Qu'est ce que j'ai donné comme lien?
> 
> Ok, j'édite mes favoris. J'étais passé par Le Monde©. C'est effectivement plus simple de passer par l'INSEE.



Ah! A la deuxième tentative, ça passait, sur le Monde.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4085574 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de préciser si c'est une blague...



Je blague à moitié là ... parce que le seuil dont Ed parle c'est un peu plus qu'un salaire d'apprentis. Alors je me demandais si l'âge des personnes sondés étaient prises en compte et si les apprentis pesaient réellement dans la balance ...

Il parait que tu as été prof de sciences économiques (j'ai mes informateurs) tu pourrais peut être nous en dire plus ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je blague à moitié là ... parce que le seuil dont Ed parle c'est un peu plus qu'un salaire d'apprentis. Alors je me demandais si l'âge des personnes sondés étaient prises en compte et si les apprentis pesaient réellement dans la balance ...
> 
> Il parait que tu as été prof de sciences économiques (j'ai mes informateurs) tu pourrais peut être nous en dire plus ?


Lis donc le rapport, odr&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Lis donc le rapport, odré.



Oui j'y vais mais je suis tombée sur une page avec des âges et des coefficients et là ...  
J'y retourne.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui j'y vais mais je suis tombée sur une page avec des âges et des coefficients et là ...
> J'y retourne.


Le rapport traite des actifs et des inactifs, soit de la totalit&#233; de la population. 
La principale difficult&#233; que l'on rencontre lorsque l'on fait ce type d'&#233;tude, c'est l'obtention d'informations. Dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, il n'existe pas de donn&#233;es individualis&#233;es. 
Les donn&#233;es de bases sont celles du revenu des m&#233;nages, que l'on rapporte ensuite &#224; l'individu. 
Ce rapport n'est pas fait directement, il d&#233;pend de la structure des m&#233;nages.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il parait que tu as été prof de sciences économiques (j'ai mes informateurs) tu pourrais peut être nous en dire plus ?



Tes informateurs se trompent.


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2006)

odr&#233;;4085612 a dit:
			
		

> Je blague &#224; moiti&#233; l&#224; ... parce que le seuil dont Ed parle c'est un peu plus qu'un salaire d'apprentis. Alors je me demandais si l'&#226;ge des personnes sond&#233;s &#233;taient prises en compte et si les apprentis pesaient r&#233;ellement dans la balance ...



Il y a en France deux millions de jeunes de -de 18 ans en dessous de ce seuil. Et 320 000 &#233;tudiants.
Outre ces deux cat&#233;gories, il y a aussi 4,5 millions d'adultes, dont 1,5 millions d'actifs ayant un emploi (&#224; temps partiel non voulu, la plupart du temps).
Je viens de faire le d&#233;compte dans un autre fil, je ne vais pas le refaire, j'attendrais qu'il soit publi&#233; pour mettre le lien.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Il y a en France deux millions de jeunes de -de 18 ans en dessous de ce seuil. Et 320 000 étudiants.
> Outre ces deux catégories, il y a aussi 4,5 millions d'adultes, dont 1,5 millions d'actifs ayant un emploi (à temps partiel non voulu, la plupart du temps).
> Je viens de faire le décompte dans un autre fil, je ne vais pas le refaire, j'attendrais qu'il soit publié pour mettre le lien.



Les apprentis (15 - 26 ans) ne sont pas considérés comme étudiants mais comme salariés, pour la déclaration des revenus : 

"A noter : certains revenus sont exonérés pour partie . Il s'agit par exemple du salaire des apprentis munis d'un contrat qui ne doit être déclaré que pour la fraction du salaire qui dépasse 14 615 . Si l'apprenti perçoit 6 000  de salaire, il n'a rien à déclarer ; s'il perçoit 16 000 , il doit déclarer 1 385  (16 000  - 14 615 ). "

Je ne connais pas dans mon entourage d'apprentis qui ont un salaire annuel supérieur à 14 615   mais ça doit exister puisqu'il y a des chiffres calculés.

A noter que du coup en déclarant 0  et un temps plein (c'est considéré comme un temps plein soit 35h ou 39h suivant les contrats) ils n'ont pas la prime pour l'emploi  

Dans le rapport ils disent : "Du point de vue de l'éducation, s'agissant de la scolarité obligatoire, les inclure dans le niveaau de vie ne changerait pas significativement la mesure des inégalités. En revanche, les coûts unitaires de formation sont plus élevés dans les formations professionnelles, alors qu'elles souvent considérés comme des filières pour élèves en difficulté. Les prendre en compte dans le niveau de vie reviendrait alors à enrichir les *étudiants concernés* plus que les autres, ce qui ne correspond pas nécéssairement à la vision intuitive du "bien être".

Au niveau des impots, les apprentis sont considérés comme salariés et au niveau de l'étude de l'INSEE (basée sur les déclaration d'impots) ils semblent être considérés comme étudiants  

Bon de toute façon ils ne doivent pas avoir beaucoup de poids dans l'étude face RMIstes, chomeurs, étudiants ect ...

Mais si la majorité des personnes vivant en dessous du seuil de pauvreté ont plus de 26 ans ... wouahou quel avenir pour les jeunes (qui commencent à se faire vieux) !


----------



## molgow (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4085412 a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a des pays dans lesquels des gens n'ont pas les moyens d'économiser ? En France par exemple ?



Si tu n'as pas les moyens d'épargner à la fin du mois, c'est que tu n'as pas les moyens d'acheter à crédit (puisque c'est plus cher au final). Le crédit se justifie pour des biens qui sont trop onéreux pour se permettre d'épargner jusqu'à posséder la valeur de ce bien (par exemple : une maison/appartement) ou qui sont absolument indispensable et que l'on ne dispose pas des liquidités suffisantes dans l'immédiat (exemple : une voiture pour aller travailler). Mais tu m'enlèveras pas de l'idée qu'acheter sa TV LCD en 36 mensualités, c'est économiquement absurde (ceux qui le font, rêvent et pensent qu'ils en ont les moyens grâce au crédit mais c'est un leurre).

Faut travailler plus et gagner plus pour dépenser plus. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Pur&#233;e... j'y crois pas qu'on puisse encore penser &#231;a 

Promis, d&#232;s que je peux, j'me fais Suisse.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Décembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas les moyens d'épargner à la fin du mois, c'est que tu n'as pas les moyens d'acheter à crédit (puisque c'est plus cher au final). Le crédit se justifie pour des biens qui sont trop onéreux pour se permettre d'épargner jusqu'à posséder la valeur de ce bien (par exemple : une maison/appartement) ou qui sont absolument indispensable et que l'on ne dispose pas des liquidités suffisantes dans l'immédiat (exemple : une voiture pour aller travailler).


c'est une de vision du crédit 
( ce que j'appelerai le crédit utile pour gros achat)

Il y en a d'autres
Basé sur l'anticipation
C'est par exemple le cas au USA où le crédit est une institution ancrée dans la vie quotidienne pour tout type d'achat , y compris ceux qu'on pourrait payer comptant.

Basé sur en gros le principe qu'on achete , on sait qu'on paye à crédit , mais si on dépasse la zone "limite" c'est qu' on anticipe une amélioration de sa situation financière ( fictive ou réelle). A noter , aux USA il existe peu de cartes de paiement , il y a essentiellement des cartes de crédit. Une grande partie des gens y vivent avec des crédits à payer en permanence.


----------



## alèm (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087006 a dit:
			
		

> Pur&#233;e... j'y crois pas qu'on puisse encore penser &#231;a
> 
> Promis, d&#232;s que je peux, j'me fais Suisse.


_

je peux bien te proposer une autre solution, sinon mais je suis pas s&#251;r que tu sois d'accord... 

'fin c'est toi qui voit hein !   

d'o&#249; la question en caisse aux USA : Credite or debite* ? o&#249; je r&#233;pondrais toujours "Des Beats" ! 

*av&#233; l'accent
_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Ouais ouais.. je sais, j'ai vu. Enfin... c'est un peu une r&#233;flexion de capitaliste &#231;a pour moi. L'aisance financi&#232;re par le travail alors que justement, il faudrait partager les ressources... Enfin bon. On a beau &#234;tre dans le m&#234;me fuseau horaire, j'ai quand m&#234;me l'impression que le XXI&#232;me si&#232;cle n'est pas arriv&#233; partout chez nos voisins  Et je le dis avec autant d'assurance que j'adore les suisses et leur pays merveilleux


----------



## tirhum (11 Décembre 2006)

molgow a dit:


> (...)
> Faut travailler plus et gagner plus pour dépenser plus. :mouais:


Ça fait rêver, tiens !!.....


----------



## molgow (11 Décembre 2006)

Je comprends pas trop o&#249; tu veux en venir BackCat ?! 

Autrement, un site int&#233;ressant avec des conseils proche de ce que je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

C'est &#231;a qui est inqui&#233;tant  Mais t'en fais pas  &#199;a me passera.


----------



## Luc G (11 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087057 a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça qui est inquiétant  Mais t'en fais pas  Ça me passera.



Je serai assez d'accord avec le suisse  Si on excepte certains cas qui confinent à l'indispensabilité (par exemple, dans certains cas avoir une voiture est le seul moyen d'avoir un boulot), l'achat à crédit est un pari sur l'avenir comme dit pascalformac. Personnellement, comme je n'aime pas trop les paris, je n'ai jamais fait d'emprunt. 

J'ai vécu de très très longues années d'étudiant prolongé avec des revenus bien en-dessous du smic. J'avais l'avantage d'avoir un loyer peu cher et d'avoir pu démarrer avec un minimum de trésorerie d'avance, j'étais donc un privilégié. Il n'empêche que, sans trop me forcer parce que ça ne me posait pas vraiment problème, je limitais tous les frais fixes pour ne pas être emmerdé par les histoires de fric (j'évitais même de m'abonner à des revues ). Je n'ai eu de télé qu'après mes 30 ans, il me semble, le téléphone (le fixe, ne parlons pas du mobile ) que bien après encore. Et je n'avais pas vraiment l'impression de me priver : c'était juste un choix.

Tout ça pour dire qu'il y a plusieurs façons de vivre avec l'argent (pourvu évidemment qu'on ait le minimum vital et un peu plus). Je ne m'imagine même pas acheter une télé à crédit  Si je n'avais plus les ronds pour la télé, je n'aurais plus la télé (je me passerai même de mac s'il le fallait  je garderai un minimum pour m'inscrire dans une bibliothèque )

Soyons clair, plein de gens ont de vrais problèmes d'argent (quand je vois le coût des logements dans la région parisienne, je me demande comment beaucoup arrivent à s'en sortir), ne trouvent pas de boulot ou des morceaux de boulot payés au lance-pierres, ce serait irresponsable de le nier et c'est délirant que notre société ne parvienne pas à gérer ça.

Mais, notre époque est pousse-au-crime. Vu mon statut de vieux croulant, j'avoue que ça m'amuse souvent d'entendre des gens considérer qu'ils sont dans la misère parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'acheter exactement tout ce qu'ils voudraient  C'est de l'auto-esclavagisme, à mon humble avis.  Et quand ans la même journée, je vois une nana seule avec 3 gosses qui gère ça (je me demande comment) et j'ai vent d'un couple de profs (j'ai rien contre les profs : ma femme l'est ) bien installés qui trouveraient normal que l'abbé Pierre s'inquiète pour eux, je me demande s'il faut en rire ou en pleurer. 

Bon, je tends le dos pour me faire battre.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2006)

Non non  point du tout. Je trouve que d&#233;j&#224;, une fois argument&#233;e cette id&#233;e est moins g&#234;nante. Le vrai probl&#232;me est celui qu'on aborde partout, ici m&#234;me, et qui est le mal qui a remplac&#233; celui du dos dans la cat&#233;gorie "mal du si&#232;cle" : la consommation. On lit partout que poss&#233;der c'est d&#233;j&#224; mourir un peu. C'est possible. Mais r&#233;duire la notion de cr&#233;dit &#224; cette simple expression est tout &#224; fait r&#233;ducteur. Pour ma part, je ne vis que pour prendre des risques que j'aime &#224; penser que je calcule. Je parie sans pour autant avoir d'attirance pour les jeux et j'ai souvent utilis&#233; les cr&#233;dits &#224; la consommation. Mais le probl&#232;me n'est pas l&#224;. Une carte de cr&#233;dit &#224; d&#233;bit diff&#233;r&#233; d&#233;j&#224;, pour certaines personnes, c'est vital. Les d&#233;couverts autoris&#233;s, pour certaines personnes, c'est vital. Un &#233;l&#233;ment de luxe futile comme une t&#233;l&#233;vision, c'est parfois indispensable pour des familles qui effectivement ont du mal &#224; bouffer mais aimeraient que leurs gosses sourient un peu plus souvent qu'&#224; leur anniversaire. Quand quelqu'un qui bouffe des topinambours et rallonge sa soupe &#224; l'eau me dit que le cr&#233;dit c'est une saloperie, je l'entends. Quand quelqu'un qui me semble nanti me dit que le cr&#233;dit est une saloperie en d&#233;clarant que pour s'en passer il faut bosser plus... je l'entends moins. J'ai moi aussi eu de longues ann&#233;es de vaches maigres. Endett&#233; par mon cr&#233;dit &#233;tudiant parce que mes parents ne pouvaient pas me les payer. Exploit&#233; comme d'autres j'imagine en bossant jusqu'&#224; 17 heures par jour pour &#234;tre pay&#233; 2500 balles en frais de d&#233;placement sous le pr&#233;texte d'aider un jeune entrepreneur et sous le couvert d'apprendre un m&#233;tier... Enfin bref. Non. Bosser beaucoup ne suffit pas. Et le cr&#233;dit n'est pas une aberration. Enfin. Pas dans mon monde quoi.


----------



## Luc G (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087297 a dit:
			
		

> Quand quelqu'un qui me semble nanti me dit que le cr&#233;dit est une saloperie en d&#233;clarant que pour s'en passer il faut bosser plus... je l'entends moins. J'ai moi aussi eu de longues ann&#233;es de vaches maigres. Endett&#233; par mon cr&#233;dit &#233;tudiant parce que mes parents ne pouvaient pas me les payer. Exploit&#233; comme d'autres j'imagine en bossant jusqu'&#224; 17 heures par jour pour &#234;tre pay&#233; 2500 balles en frais de d&#233;placement sous le pr&#233;texte d'aider un jeune entrepreneur et sous le couvert d'apprendre un m&#233;tier... Enfin bref. Non. Bosser beaucoup ne suffit pas. Et le cr&#233;dit n'est pas une aberration. Enfin. Pas dans mon monde quoi.



D'accord avec toi : le cr&#233;dit n'est pas forc&#233;ment synonyme de consommation (c'est bien pour &#231;a que je parlais de la voiture pour le boulot par exemple) et la t&#233;l&#233; pour les gosses, bien s&#251;r que &#231;a se comprend. Et tu n'es pas pr&#234;t de m'entendre dire que pour s'en passer, il faut bosser plus 

En plus, je ne pr&#233;tends pas tout savoir : comme je l'ai dit, je n'ai jamais eu de vaches maigres au sens strict. Mes parents ont assur&#233; le d&#233;part, ensuite j'ai eu la chance d'avoir toujours pu avoir des petits contrats en rapport avec ce que je faisais &#224; la fac, ce que tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir.

Mais entre le n&#233;cessaire et le futile, il y a souvent moyen de faire jouer le curseur autrement qu'en s'appuyant sur "vu &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;" au moins pour ceux qui n'ont pas la t&#234;te sous l'eau et qui, parfois, ont plut&#244;t le cul sur matelas pneumatique 

C'est ceux-l&#224; que j'ai plus de mal &#224; comprendre, non pas tant pour ce qu'ils font (&#231;a les regarde) que pour ceux qu'ils disent souvent, pas mot &#224; mot &#233;videmment  mais en substance : "on est des pauvres malheureux" comme si leur situtation &#233;tait la m&#234;me que celle de celui qui n'a qu'un boulot &#224; temps partiel avec des horaires trou&#233;s et un ersatz de salaire. Je trouve &#231;a de l'ordre de l'impudique ou de l'enfantillage.

Et puis, il ne me semble pas inutile de rappeler que le bonheur ne r&#233;side pas uniquement dans le fait de signer un ch&#232;que et d'avoir un beau paquet &#224; ouvrir  On peut appr&#233;cier les petits plaisirs mais on peut aussi &#233;viter de les confondre avec le but de l'existence.  Et si on s'en tient au th&#232;me de ce fil plut&#244;t qu'&#224; nos d&#233;rives diverses, il me semble que c'&#233;tait bien un peu l&#224; la question.

De toutes fa&#231;ons, dans la vie, ce qui manquera toujours, plus encore que l'argent, c'est le temps et celui-l&#224;, personne ne nous le donnera &#224; cr&#233;dit.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Je ne r&#233;pondais pas qu'&#224; toi dans mon post 

Je suis aussi d'accord avec toi dans les grandes lignes.
En fait, ce que je ne supporte que tr&#232;s mal c'est les discours moralisateurs. Il y en a pas mal dans tout le forum en ce moment.
Passons le sempiternel et pitoyable "Le mac c'est mieux que le PC"...
"ceux qui ont vot&#233; non &#224; l'Europe n'ont m&#234;me pas lu le trait&#233; constitutionnel"
"Les publicistes sont sans morale et affament le monde quand ils ne sont pas la cause de la d&#233;forestation"
et l&#224;, "Le cr&#233;dit, c'est nul. Il ne faut pas d&#233;penser l'argent qu'on n'a pas, il suffit de travailler plus"... Tout &#231;a, &#231;a doit au moins &#234;tre &#233;tay&#233;, d&#233;fendu, et argument&#233;. Pour pouvoir esp&#233;rer &#234;tre cr&#233;dible il faut dire pourquoi on est bien plac&#233; pour dire &#231;a. Ensuite, il faudrait pour le coup avoir un point de vue meilleur que les autres de fa&#231;on indiscutable. Prof&#233;rer &#231;a pour ne pas obtenir face &#224; soi un "ah ouais putain... c'est vrai dis donc..." d'admiration, c'est creux selon moi. Mais ce n'est que mon avis et je le partage  C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas si mal.


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087446 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne r&#233;pondais pas qu'&#224; toi dans mon post
> 
> Je suis aussi d'accord avec toi dans les grandes lignes.
> En fait, ce que je ne supporte que tr&#232;s mal c'est les discours moralisateurs. Il y en a pas mal dans tout le forum en ce moment.
> ...


 ah ouais putain&#8230; c'est vrai dis donc&#8230; 
 

ps : pour rappel le point de suspension est un signe typographique qui s'obtient avec la combinaison de touches alt + ;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2006)

Ah ouais putain.&#8230; c'est vrai dis donc&#8230;

Je le sais. Mais il fut un temps o&#249; &#231;a ne passait pas avec une des premi&#232;res mises &#224; jour de vbulletin. J'ai gard&#233; l'habitude de les taper tous. D'autre part, c'est un tic d'&#233;criture. Je me reprends souvent &#224; en enlever beaucoup &#224; la relecture. L&#224;, non. Pas pris le temps.

/fin de l'apart&#233;.


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Décembre 2006)

Je ne pense pas que le credit en tant que tel est mauvais, on est content quand on a des petits soucis d'argent de pouvoir aller en negatif sur son compte (meme si c'est encore different) ou de pouvoir emprunter et rendre lorsque les choses vont mieux. [je ne le sais que trop bien, je n'avais strictement rien quand j'ai quite mes vieux et je me suis saignee un peu au debut pour vivre "dans un minimum"]

Je pense que c'est parfois les conditions qui tournent autour des credits qui m'horripilent... (taux, petits caracteres, interets, et souvent la facon de proceder de pas mal d'organismes financiers, banques ou non; etc...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4087006 a dit:
			
		

> Promis, d&#232;s que je peux, j'me fais Suisse.



tu en es  certain ? 

en suisse les heures supp ne sont pas pay&#233;s   :rateau: ......

mais molgow a entierement raison on ne depense pas l'argent que on a pas, en tout cas pas pour une tel&#233; inutile


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Parce que tu crois que mes heures supp sont pay&#233;es ? mouarf


----------

